# FR: le seul/dernier/premier/meilleur/pire / le plus <adjectif> qui/que - superlatif + mode



## rhiannonhelen

Hi, I'd like to know why the subjunctive has been used in this sentence:

Ou que vous alliez, vous vous souviendrez de cette vue, la plus belle que vous *ayez* jamais vue.

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide!


----------



## marget

The subjunctive is generally used after a superlative expression.


----------



## DearPrudence

Here is a useful link
With the important part here:


> Les relatives dépendant d’un superlatif (_le plus…, le moins…_) sont le plus souvent au subjonctif.
> _C’est le plus grand spécialiste que je connaisse.
> Il nous a fait goûter le meilleur vin qu’il ait dans sa cave._


----------



## gnat

bonjour à tous!
with superlatives, one generally uses the subjonctif.  but i am not able to understant the nuance between :
_C'est le seul qui puisse l'aider_
and
_C'est le seul qui peut l'aider._
why is the subjonctif used in the first  but not in the second?
also, 
_Ce poème de Rimbaud est le plus beau que j'aie lu_
but
_C'est le plus beau poème de rimbaud qu'il a choisi_

can anyone direct me to site which explains these rules in detail? my book is not quite up to the mark, nor are a few of the sites i have reffered to.
many thanks!
gnat

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## carolineR

C'est le seul qui puisse l'aider = he is the only one able to help him (whether he actually helps him or not is not considered here : virtually, he's the only one who can help him.
and
C'est le seul qui peut l'aider = Now X is in Sheet creek up to here, Y is the only one who can help him. In this specific situation.
Ce poème de Rimbaud est le plus beau que j'aie lu = This is the most beautiful poem by Rimbaud I've ever read.
but
C'est le plus beau poème de rimbaud qu'il a choisi = (In this specific case), he happened to choose Rimbaud's most beautiful poem 
Does that help ?


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

I'm quite not a grammar expert, but:

_C'est le plus beau poème de rimbaud qu'il a choisi_

means: I has chosen the most beautiful of Rimbaud's poems.

While _C'est le plus beau poème de rimbaud qu'il ait choisi_

means: It's the most beautiful poem of Rimbaud he ever chose.

As for the first couple of sentences, I'm not sure. I would not use the second one when writing, but it's common in spoken language.


----------



## gnat

so if i have understood clearly, then,
out of 5 films currenttly showing, if i 've seen and liked one, then, : C'est le seul film que j'aie vu // C'est le seul qui me plaise

but out of all the films ever made so far, if i like one the best, then: C'est le premier qui me plaît.
is that correct?
thanks,
gnat


----------



## carolineR

ou : c'est le film qui me plait le plus/ c'est le film que je préfère (indicatif)/ c'est mon film favori/


----------



## Mercury14

Hello,

I am not sure if phrases such as "le seul... qui" […] should be followed by the subjunctive or the indicative. Logically, I would say the indicative, but it seems to me I have seen such sentences used with the subjunctive in some books... Here is my try:

"Le seul personnage qui soit à l’aise dans la mangrove est Xantippe"

[…]

Thank you!


----------



## tilt

My feeling is both is possible, with a little preference for indicative as the facts described here are not hypothetical but known.


----------



## DearPrudence

[…]
You can use both the indicative & the subjunctive, though I prefer the subjuntive but it's just a personal preference.
This page says:


> De même, le subjonctif est fréquent quand la principale contient les termes tels que : *le seul, l'unique, le premier, le dernier*.  _C'est le seul ami que je lui *connaisse*._


----------



## tilt

Yes, because then "he" may have other friends, nothing is sure.
But when you say _Le seul qui est/soit à l'aise_, you don't suppose, you state he is the only one. In this case, I would prefer indicative, don't you?


----------



## DearPrudence

The problem is that I am a big fan of the subjunctive & use it a lot 
I use it without thinking about those things such as "certain/not certain" as sometimes it doesn't make much sense. I just choose what sounds nice to my ears  Just to say it's no use trying to convince me even with good arguments   And it doesn't matter as both are correct and I've said it was only a very personal choice 
Mais Xav & Geve semblent penser pareil (si je comprends bien) donc ça me rassure


----------



## Canard

Bonjour. Je m'essaie à la traduction de quelques fichiers pour une modification de Half-Life, et un vieux démon est revenu me hanter !

Je voudrais savoir pour de bon quand utiliser le subjonctif ou l'indicatif après "le seul... que/qui". Est-ce toujours considéré comme un superlatif, donc subjonctif ?

La ligne en question : 
The sniper rifle is *the only weapon in the game that does* more damage if you aim it at your target's head.
Le fusil de précision est l*a seule arme du jeu qui fait* plus de dégâts si elle est braquée sur la tête de votre cible.

Je suis très tenté par le subjonctif, mais ce n'est pas subjectif : il n'y a pas d'autre arme dans le jeu qui ait cette particularité.

Merci ! (d'autres suggestions seront les bienvenues aussi )


----------



## donques

Hi Canard
Because the sniper rifle is part of the set of weapons belonging to this game, but is the only one of that set which can inflict such damage, I would say that you should use the subjunctive, because you are saying it is peerless.
If you said it was the only one you used or knew how to use, I would use the indicative because, although there are other arms, you just don't use them.


----------



## DearPrudence

I'm afraid I am not really good but I would use the subjonctif (I'm not objective as I am a bit fan of the subjunctive ).

Maybe this link will help you 

En attendant de meilleures réponses...

Good luck


----------



## Maître Capello

I'd definitely use the subjunctive as well.


----------



## Rosomah

Yeah, definitely subj. Also with 'le premier', 'le dernier' etc.


----------



## Icetrance

Hello,

Je suis un peu embrouillé en ce qui concerne l'emploi du subjonctif après un superlatif.
_
"C'est la seule marque que nous ayons en stock" _(pas certain du fait que cela soit la seule en stock) à la différence de_ "C'est la seule que nous avons en stock"_ (un fait, on en est certain)

Mais dans la cas suivants, je ne vois pas la raison qu'on préfère le subjonctif ci-dessous.  Mais, je dirais plus souvent la première sans savoir expliquer pourquoi.

_C'est la dernière personne que je veuille voir aujourd'hui.
C'est la dernière personne que je veux voir aujourd'hui.

_Peut-être s'agit-il du fait que cet évènement ne puisse pas se produire du fait de mon malaise par rapport à la deuxième où j'ai bien l'intention d'aller voir cette personne.

Suis-je sur la bonne piste alors?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Harmione

Icetrance said:


> Hello,
> 
> Je suis un peu embrouillé en ce qui concerne l'emploi du subjonctif après un superlatif.
> 
> Dans vos exemples, il n'y a pas de superlatif (superlatif = par exemple, c'est *le plus grand* de la classe). Ce sont des subordonnées relatives (introduites par qui, que, dont...). Les livres de grammaire disent qu'on emploie le subjonctif dans les relatives dans certains cas. Cela peut dépendre du sens (hypothèse, souhait, doute...)
> 
> ex: je cherche qqch qui lui fasse plaisir
> un sourire est quelque chose qui fait toujours plaisir
> 
> Vos exemples rentrent dans la catégorie des expressions qui peuvent être suivies soit par l'indicatif soit par le subjonctif, sans qu'il y ait une véritable différence de sens. C'est le cas après
> le seul / l'unique, un des, le dernier / le premier, le plus / le moins...
> _
> "C'est la seule marque que nous ayons en stock" _(pas certain du fait que cela soit la seule en stock) à la différence de_ "C'est la seule que nous avons en stock"_ (un fait, on en est certain)
> 
> Je ne vois pas de différence de sens dans ces 2 phrases. On peut utiliser un subjonctif même si on est certain que la marque est en stock.
> 
> Mais dans la cas suivants, je ne vois pas la raison qu'on préfère le subjonctif ci-dessous.  Mais, je dirais plus souvent la première sans savoir expliquer pourquoi.
> 
> _C'est la dernière personne que je veuille voir aujourd'hui.
> C'est la dernière personne que je veux voir aujourd'hui.
> _Peut-être s'agit-il du fait que cet évènement ne puisse pas se produire du fait de mon malaise par rapport à la deuxième où j'ai bien l'intention d'aller voir cette personne.
> 
> Les 2 phrases sont possibles, pas vraiment de différence de sens non plus ici.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Icetrance,

Je suis d'accord avec Harmione.
Je vois toutefois des petites différences dans ces phrases, par ce qu'elles impliquent ensuite, comme tu le sens aussi, Ice. Mais c'est peut-être tout à fait personnel...

_ « C'est la seule marque que nous ayons en stock... si jamais vous étiez intéressé par ce genre de chaussures. »
« C'est la seule marque que nous avons en stock... que ça vous plaise ou non ! » 

« C'est la dernière personne que je veuille voir aujourd'hui... et je vais faire tout mon possible pour éviter de la croiser ! »
__« C'est la dernière personne que je veux voir aujourd'hui... mais je vais hélas être obligé de lui parler. »_


----------



## Maître Capello

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> _ Je suis désolé. C'est la seule marque que nous ayons en stock.
> C'est la seule marque que nous avons en stock, que ça vous plaise ou non !
> 
> C'est la dernière personne que je *veuille* voir aujourd'hui… et je vais faire tout mon possible pour éviter de la croiser !
> __C'est la dernière personne que je *voudrais* _(conditionnel)_ voir aujourd'hui, mais je vais hélas être obligé de lui parler._
> _C'est la dernière personne que je *veux*_ _voir aujourd'hui. Je ne lui parlerai donc pas._


Dans ces exemples, le subjonctif traduit avant tout un *sentiment* (être désolé, ennuyé, etc.).


----------



## Icetrance

Ce que vous dites tous, c'est faire comme bon me semble, comme je le sens...

Ici, chacun en décide selon ses préférences (on peut apporter davantage de subjectivité en employant le subjonctif)


----------



## bjoleniacz

Salut,
j'ai entendu ces phrases dans une chanson;

[...]
et dans ma faiblesse, tu te montres fort
je n'aurais de cesse de t'aimer.
toi le seul Dieu qui puisse être dans ce temps et pour toujours
viens au plus profond de moi faire de mon coeur renaitre le feu de mon premier amour pour toi.

I don't understand [...] why "puisse" is in the subjontif,
Merci beacoup.

Brian


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

le seul dieu is essentially a superlatif, thus requires subjonctif.  le seul / l'unique etc. will usually require subjonctif.

M.H.


----------



## bjoleniacz

so, do all superlatives in french require the subjontif, par exemple,

"Il soit le plus fort homme du monde"?


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

Not in that example - as the superlatif is not followed by a subject/verb structure.

However,

c'est l'homme le plus fort que je connaisse

would use subjonctif.  a subjonctif will come after the clause / expression that requires it.

M.H.


----------



## Maître Capello

bjoleniacz said:


> so, do all superlatives in french require the subjontif, par exemple, "Il soit le plus fort homme du monde"?


No, only the *subordinate* clause following the superlative takes the subjunctive: _Le seul/Le plus … qui/que_ + subj.

→ _Il *est* l'homme le plus fort du monde._


----------



## zakare

Est-ce que la phrase ci dessus prend le subjonctif? Exemple: si je veux dire:

La meilleure chose que je peux/puisse te faire...

Je dirai que non parce que (comme j'avais appris) le subjonctif ne s'utilise que dans les cas de:

désir, émotion, doute, possibilité, incertitude et les conjonctions qui contiennent le mot "que"

Merci!


----------



## janpol

les deux (subjonctif, indicatif) doivent être corrects, ils correspondent à des degrés de certitude différents...


----------



## itka

D'accord avec Janpol, mais à un examen, considère qu'il faut le subjonctif, ce sera mieux apprécié (imho).


----------



## Maître Capello

Moi je dirais plutôt que le subjonctif *s'impose* — non que l'indicatif soit à proscrire — à cause du superlatif _la meilleure_…


----------



## marget

Bonjour,

Is the use of the indicative correct in this context since the statement is objective?

Merci d'avance


----------



## JonnyDr

Yes, absolutely fine.


----------



## geostan

marget said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Is the use of the indicative correct in this context since the statement is objective?
> 
> Merci d'avance



I'd still use the subjunctive.

(But the indicative is not wrong!)


----------



## pieanne

Well, If you check Google, there are some more hits for "le seul qu'il ait" than for "le seul qu'il a".
I'd tend to write "c'est la seule qui vienne aux meetings de 16h" rather than "c'est la seule qui vient".
Meaning I prefer the subjunctive, but only at a written level. When we talk, ... use whatever you want!


----------



## je-ne-regrette-rien

Bonjour ! 

Je me demande pourquoi ce verbe est au subjonctif ? 

Vous me paraissez plus digne d'estime et d'admiration que tout ce qu'il y a jamais eu de femmes au monde ; mais aussi je me trouve le plus malheureux homme qui *ait* jamais existé. 

_[La Princesse de Clèves, Madame de La Fayette, 1678]_

Merci


----------



## Thomas1

Bonjour,

Le subjonctif est utilisé dans les cas comme celui-ci parce que l'on a un adjectif au superlatif et la constatation est subjective -- on ne peut pas corroborer avec toute la sûreté que la personne en question est vraiment le plus malheureux homme. Bref, c'est un commentaire subjectif et en conséquence le subjonctif est le mode préféré. 

D'autre coté, on emploie l'indicatif dans les cas comme :
La Vistule est le plus long fleuve qui coule en Pologne. 
C'est un fait (qui est facilement vérifiable en plus).


----------



## Febreze

I was going over some old work, and found that my teacher had corrected my use of the indicative in the sentence <le tennis est le seul sport auquel je PEUX (corrected to PUISSE) faire>, but not in <C'est le seul sport que je FAIS>. Is there a difference between these two sentences or has my teacher just overlooked my mistake? So should I use the subjunctive in this sentence?
c'est le seul sport que je fais/fasse.
Thanks.


----------



## Lacuzon

Febreze said:


> I was going over some old work, and found that my teacher had corrected my use of the indicative in the sentence <le tennis est le seul sport auquel je PUISSE faire>, but not in <C'est le seul sport que je FAIS>. Is there a difference between these two sentences or has my teacher just overlooked my mistake? So should I use the subjunctive in this sentence?
> c'est le seul sport que je fais/fasse.
> Thanks.


 
I would say no, indicatif is recommended, but what is the context ?


----------



## pointvirgule

_C'est le seul sport que je fais. _Indicatif.

(Better : _C'est le seul sport que je pratique._)

You may browse through the multiple threads on the topic of the subjunctive mood.


----------



## Febreze

So why is it <PUISSE faire> for the first sentence? I'm confused!


----------



## Lacuzon

Hi,

As far as I'm concerned the first sentence should be :
<le tennis est le seul sport auquel je PEUX participer>, 
or
<le tennis est le seul sport que je PEUX pratiquer (faire)>,

Here, subjonctif is of no use, it is a certainty !

Whereas :

<je crois que le tennis est le seul sport auquel je PUISSE participer>
because you are not sure of that !


----------



## Febreze

what you're saying definitely makes sense, but i've just had a look at my textbook, and it has this example sentence in the chapter about the subjunctive:
C'est la seule fois que nous n'AYONS pas pu participer au concours.
Is this not a certainty too?


----------



## Maître Capello

The subjunctive is often used after _le seul qui/que/_etc.  but the indicative is also correct…

In other words, don't worry about the mood since both are possible!


----------



## Lacuzon

Febreze said:


> what you're saying definitely makes sense, but i've just had a look at my textbook, and it has this example sentence in the chapter about the subjunctive:
> C'est la seule fois que nous n'AYONS pas pu participer au concours.
> Is this not a certainty too?


 
Effectivement, je dirais :
_C'est la seule fois que nous n'AVONS pas pu participer au concours._
_Because it is a certainty & because it is a past tense_

_Difference is tight but I *my* opinion :_

_C'est la seule chose que je peux faire_
_means I can not do something else_

_C'est la seule chose que je puisse faire_
_means I wish I were able do to something else but I can not do anything more_


----------



## pointvirgule

Lacuzon said:


> _C'est la seule chose que je peux faire_
> _means I can not do something else_
> 
> _C'est la seule chose que je puisse faire_
> _means I wish I were able do to something else but I can not do anything more_


Je crois que seul le contexte peut établir le véritable sens de ces deux phrases, qui à priori me semblent tout à fait identiques.


----------



## kwool

Bonjour!

In my French textbook, there's a use of the past subjunctive that just baffles me (and my subjunctive reasoning).  If anyone could explain if the sentence below is correct, and its sense or mood, I would be very happy.

The sentence is:

Je crois que Fort-de-France était le plus impressionnant de tous les endroits que nous ayons visités.

My reasoning would lead me to believe that 'ayons visités' should be in the passé composé and thus 'avons visités.'  I just don't see any doubt or opinion in this sentence that would lead to the use of the subjunctive.  It may be a nuance that I haven't yet heard of, but my professor could not explain her thoughts clearly.


----------



## Lacuzon

Hi,

Indeed je crois can mean I am sure but it can also mean I think (opinion).

Search for je crois que in the WR foum for anymore precision.


----------



## itka

> Je crois que Fort-de-France était le plus impressionnant de tous les endroits que nous ayons visités.


The subjunctive here doesn't hang on the verb "croire". It is required by the comparative "le plus... que..."

Have a look here § 11.2.2. 


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Les propositions subordonnées compléments du superlatif.
> Elles sont introduites par les mêmes termes que les compléments de la phrase simple, mais la préposition _de_ est remplacée par un pronom relatif.
> *Le superlatif appelle le subjonctif dans la subordonnée; toutefois l'indicatif s'emploie quand on veut insister sur la réalité du fait.* (c'est moi qui souligne)
> Exemple: _C'est la plus belle histoire que je connaisse / que je connais_.


----------



## jann

It is the superlative of opinion ("the most impressive...") that triggers the subjunctive here. This subjunctive serves to admit that such a superlative is a subjective statement, not an absolute fact... in other words, that someone else might have a different opinion about what is "best," "worst," "most impressive," etc.

More information here.


----------



## undergreenwoodtree

Hello,

Could you tell me if this needs to be followed by the indicative or the subjunctive? I really can't decide which.

"Il est l'un des meilleurs chanteurs que je connaisse/connais"

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Because of the superlative (_meilleurs_), both modes are possible, but the subjunctive is more common:

_Il est l'un des *meilleurs* chanteurs que je *connaisse*._


----------



## undergreenwoodtree

Merci.

The reason why I wasn't sure was because it was "l'un des" c.à.d. he was _amongst_ the best, not _the_ best.

I know it would be "Il est _le _meilleur chanteur que je connaisse"  but I wasn't certain for "l'un des...."

Merci for the clarification.


----------



## Knateltje

I would say that "c'est le seul film que j'aie vu" means that that's the only movie you have ever seen in your life, if I look at the other posts.

My question is: is the subjonctif nowadays being used? When I was in Paris I heard someone say: "Vous voulez que je sors", but souldn't it be "Vous voulez que je sorte"?


----------



## Moon Palace

You can actually say both _c'est le seul film que j'aie vu (_thereby implying it is somewhat temporary, and that it might well change in the next few days) or _c'est le seul film que j'ai vu (_simple statement on the fact you have only seen that film). 
But you're right, _vous voulez que je sorte_ is the only correct way of saying _do you want me to leave / go out? 
_Whoever said _vous voulez que je sors_ didn't have the proper tense, and even though the subjunctive is less used, there are still similar phrases (_avant que _is another one) with which you can't escape it...


----------



## lyssa

Sorry to drag this topic back up again a year later, but I have another question!

If there is a second subordinate clause following a subjunctive because of a superlative...does this verb need to go in the subjunctive too?

For example:

C'est le seul film que j'_aie_ vu qui m'_ait_ vraiment fait rire.
or
C'est le seul film que j'_aie_ vu qui m'_a_ vraiment fait rire.
or
C'est le seul film que j'_ai_ vu qui m'_a_ vraiment fait rire.

...?!!

Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ce qu'on devrait utiliser ici?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Maître Capello

All three phrases are indeed correct. 

That being said, the _que j'ai(e) vu_ part is redundant and should be omitted since you obviously need to see a film before it can make you laugh:

_C'est le seul film qui m'a/ait vraiment fait rire._


----------



## Gemsh

*C'est la seule solution qu'on puisse/peut trouver*

Hello, in the above sentence, is it better to use the subjunctive or indicative? My understanding is that if I use the subjunctive, that means, selon moi ou à mon avis, but if I use the the indicative, I'm insisting that it's a fact; that no other solution exists. Is my understanding correct?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

it's better to use the subjunctive because of the superlative. […]

Anyway, whether indicative or subjunctive be used, the meaning is the same.


----------



## Gemsh

The subjunctive sounded better to my ears too. Thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## sunnyhossain

je ne pense pas qu'un subjonctif soit nécessaire ici


----------



## olivier68

Les deux sont possibles.
Le subjonctif laisse planer un petit doute.
L'indicatif signifie que l'affaire est bouclée.


----------



## Gemsh

Merci. Ma prof de français m'a dit qu'il faut utiliser le subjonctif.


----------



## Lacuzon

C'est plus soutenu avec le subjonctif mais le sens est le même.


----------



## madame blue

Bonjour,
Confused about why question #4 isn't subjunctive and #6 is. This is printed in the AMSCO French Three Years workbook, and I'm the teacher.

4. Quel est le meilleur film que vous avez vu récemment?

6. Quelle est la meilleure voiture qu'on puisse acheter?


Am I missing something or is this a mistake?

Merci!
Jess


----------



## Maître Capello

Hello,

Either mode is actually possible in both cases, but the subjunctive is more frequent.


----------



## olivier68

Dans la mesure où cela sort d'un livre d'apprentissage du français, il y a une logique sous-jacente.

Dans #4, il est faut référence a un fait effectivement acté : on a effectivement vu le film ! C'est donc l'indicatif (passé) qui semble naturel.
Dans #6, on est plutôt dans l'hypothétique, le souhait, la suggestion : c'est le subjonctif qui semble le plus naturel (NB. on aurait même pu utiliser le conditionnel).

Mais Me Capello a raison : dans la pratique (au moins orale), de nos jours, et dans cet exemple, on peut effectivement trouver indicatif ou subjonctif pour #4 et #6.


----------



## Jektor

I agree. The subjunctive generally refers to possibilities, something which might happen.
The indicative refers to something which has happened or is happening.
_"le meilleur film que vous *avez* vu"_ - a film which you *have* seen, not one which you *might have* seen...
If you haven't seen it, you wouldn't know if it was "le meilleur" or not...
.


----------



## Maître Capello

Jektor said:


> The subjunctive generally refers to possibilities, something which might happen.
> The indicative refers to something which has happened or is happening.


That's the theory. In reality things are not as clear-cut. Sometimes it is just a matter of perception, thus something subjective.



Jektor said:


> If you haven't seen it, you wouldn't know if it was "le meilleur" or not...


Here we are dealing with a question and the person asking it most likely does *not* know whether or not the person they're questioning has seen a good film recently. That *uncertainty* is indeed very likely to trigger the subjunctive rather than the indicative.


----------

